# 1/350th Romulan BOP- Vacuform Version..Almost There



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey All,

Been very busy the last few weeks on the new job, but rest assured work for AW Studios is still going on. As some of you may know, I purchased Richard's (REL) original 1/350th Romulan BOP masters with his permission to use it to create a vacuform version of this kit.

Well we are almost there. First I want to say that Richard really did a fantastic job with this model. I had to separate the wings from the body in order to properly vacuform this model. 

The engine detail and Plasma cannon have been molded and are ready for casting. Richard provided me with the original mold for the top fin of the ship, so that is ready to go. Finally, we have molded all of the ship parts and have created positive silicone molds in order to create the negative vacuform mold. Here are some pictures of the silicone parts laid out in the vacuform box we will be pouring the resin into. The box has tappered walls to extract the plastic more easily. The wood has also been given a coat of silicone to seal the wood to prevent the vacuform resin from sticking to it and also for the silicone molds to stick to the surface. 

We are waiting for the Slow Kast vacuform resin to arrive and then we will pour the resin and then drill the holes. Once that is done then we will start pulling plastic and a build-up will be done. Hope you all enjoy.... these kits will be available soon.


Additional photos at a higher resolution can be found here:
http://tk386.com/aws/bird_of_prey_mold_box/

Later all.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! Prolly won't get one, but glad to hear it's available for those who've been wanting one. Richard's buildup looked awesome, as have a few of the others I've seen over at Resin Illuminati. 

Now, too bad you're not going to release your much superior TOS 1701 in the same scale.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

So what will the cost be?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It will be cheaper than the FG version that REL released. I do plan on offering the engine end caps and plasma cannon in clear for those who like to light them. As far as the surface details, that is one of the reasons it is going to be a negative mold, so it can pick up the detail. In case it does not or you sand off the windows when you connect the upper and lower halves, I will be providing vinyl winddow details that you can use instead or to define the windows even more. I still have some things to work out, but I hope to be able to offer it for around $165 plus s&h.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We poured the vacuform resin last night. Hopefully on Tuesday or Thursday next week we will do a reveal. Because next Friday is Halloween, we will not be getting together, but rest assured, the following week, we plan to pull some plastic. 

Scott


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds like this is going to be a great kit, and the price seems reasonable for an accurate, high quality garage kit. Will it have decals for the Bird of Prey graphics?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes it will have decals. I am working out the details of the decals as we speak. It may add to the proce slightly.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, we pulled the molds out of the vacuform resin and let's just say the results were amazing. I am waiting for Charlie (my partner) to upload the photos of the negative mold so I can show you all. The details came out amazing.

Now all we need to do is do some minor clean-up, drill the holes for the air to travel through for vacuum, and then we can melt some plastic. I am hoping to pull it in .060 styrene, but I am not sure how well the surface detail will come out even pulling 29 inHG and a negative mold. I know .040 will pull just fine, but I like the sturdiness of .060. 

As soon as I have the pictures of the mold, I will post them. 

Also, my new employer has a full woodshop and metal fabrication shop and after talking to the Production Manager, he said they can build our new larger vacuform table since we are typically slow in November. That means the Stargazer will be back in the hopper very soon.

Scott


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Scott I am looking forward to seeing the pics and if a 1/350 Original E is ever offered I may have to pic up one of these.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Sign me up !
Am very much looking forward to this !:woohoo:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

You got it!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looking good. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We pulled a few pieces of plastic tonight. We definitely need to drill more vent holes. The details were still too soft. We had a feeling we would need to drill more, but it was worth testing. We will try again next week.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Guys,

It has been a few weeks since an update. A lot of progress has been made. Here is a picture of the negative mold. It came out real nice.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The first pulls were not so good. BOOOOOOOOOOO







We needed many more vent holes drilled.

The details were real soft.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

So we drilled MANY MORE HOLES! And it was successful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And some more. We pulled at 29 inches of mercury.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Then someone hit the cloaking device.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And the man behind the madness!

Now a build-up will be done for the instructions. Decals will be provided as well as vinyl windows cut outs. Although the plastic has the windows, they are best used as markers for drilling the holes for lighting. The vinyl will give you even better detail.

For higher resolution photos, go here:

http://tk386.com/aws/bird_of_prey_mold_box/

Just a few more weeks and we will be ready to go.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Keep up the good work! Looking beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's awesome! :thumbsup:

I regret that I will not be able to purchase one of these kits! 

Still, the parts look great and wish you the best!

WCB


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Sure would be great to have a 1:350 NCC-1701 (No Bloody A,B,C or D) to go with that


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It would...wouldn't it...


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone, I saw the pulls in person this past weekend. Let me say, you won't be disappointed. Great care has gone into the production of this kit and it shows.

kudos. I may have to buy two of them.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks good, Scott. Well, other than the obvious issues. Hope it sells well for you! 

Now, ya'll just gotta put out that TOS 1701 kit....


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

CDR Tacket said:


> Everyone, I saw the pulls in person this past weekend. Let me say, you won't be disappointed. Great care has gone into the production of this kit and it shows.
> 
> kudos. I may have to buy two of them.


Thanks Mike. I had a great time with you and the Farragut crew this weekend. I will be sure to have some kits ready for you. :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oops! My bad, Scott! No problems on your part - big problem on mine for not reading thru all the posts! 

Hope these sell well for you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, I'm always ready if you do the 1701. But I'll put money down for the BOP!


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Vaderman said:


> Thanks Mike. I had a great time with you and the Farragut crew this weekend. I will be sure to have some kits ready for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> Scott


Your welcome anytime Scott.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey all,

Just a small update. I have been working diligently to get the vacuform version of REL's 1/350 BOP finished. I have been busy at work with the Presidential Inauguration, but now that that is over, I can concentrate on the build-up.

I have the main parts together and sealed. I need to finish adding the back of the nacelle end caps and the front, as well as the plasma launcher. I have been taking photos to help with instructions for doing a build-up. Hopefully in another week, I will display the results.

Scott


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update Scott. Looking forward to these.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm ... in general, where are the best places to drill holes? Close to the sharp angles?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes. You typically want to drill the holes close to the edges so the plastic can pull into the edges as close as possible. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Finally,

Here are some pictures of the finished model. I am still working on the instructions, but the kit is essentially ready. If interested, please PM me. Cost will be $140 plus s&h.

I hope you enjoy.

Regards,

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And dome more. Arm Photon Torpedoes.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Last but not least.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

She's a beauty! :thumbsup:
And sooo much different from the AMT kit! It takes some time to adjust to the idea that this is really the way it was! 

I'll check my bank account!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Niiice! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are pictures of the parts.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The instructions are complete and I have 7 new kits ready for sale. Let me know if any of you are interested.


Scott


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! 
PM sent. 
I asked about the clear engine parts in the email and there they are in the last pic! 

Any happy customers yet? 
I'll be sure to youtube a review upon receipt! 
Looking forward to this one! 
Cheers!
-T


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

So far people have been getting their kits and seem satisfied. I have not seen any build-ups. One guy on Resin Illuminati has started building and says he is having fun, but he hasn't posted any pictures yet.

Scott


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Arrived today! Just need some instructions so I don't slice the wrong bits of plastic wing up and I'll have her underway! I'll post a separate OOB review later
Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey all,

Be sure to stop by JT Graphics table if you are at Wonderfest. I sent 5 1/350 Romulan BOP kits with him to sell there at Wonderfest. They are discounted at $125 from $140. 

I wish I could be there with you all . Maybe next year.

Scott
AW Studios


----------

